# NFS : Shift teaser vid



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://dldedibox.gamersyde.com/secdl/b05588bc0bfc9fbb5c577c5b58142e96/49c7ab69/nfss_teaser.wmv


----------



## prodicalrookie (Sep 17, 2008)

undercover was the biggest nfs flop ever protreet was very good hopefully this new one will not disappoint


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

1st and 2nd where the best.I hated Most wanted it was crap.


----------

